# Arrows. bowtech assassin



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

need all your bow info, DL and DW and all that, also what your looking to spend and what kind of arrows and what weight you want. all that good stuff, impossible to give any advice without any info


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

What he said ....
Not enough info.

I like GoldTip


----------



## Soupcan (Dec 19, 2011)

DL is 28.5 DW is 70. im not really sure what weight i should be looking for or what brand. that was my main question. Is it mainly a preference or are there some arrows that are just better quality than others. I am more concerned with quality so really don't have a max price. thanks!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Look at Goldtip.com
They are IMO the best but there are a number of mighty fine manufacturers out there.

We need to know what you want to do.

Hunt?
Target? 
3-D?

Start with GT 7595


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

some arrows are definitely constructed better, theres all kinds of carbon sheets and some process' with different carbon sheets does make better and stronger shafts.

Will this be a hunting setup??? as for weight of arrow some like ultra light to get most speed, some like a medium weight and some prefer heavy for alot of KE as there not long range shooters (ie tree stand hunters) so all depends. Myself i go with a medium weight as ive learned my lesson with hunting with super light weight arrows. Im using the easton ACC right now, which is aluminum inner and carbon outter and i love them!!! allot of good brands of arrows so its alot of preference on what brand and model shafts


----------



## Soupcan (Dec 19, 2011)

They would be used for hunting. mainly in a tree stand but sometimes in a ground blind. I set my bottom pin at 60 yrds. wont shoot any further than that. i would much rather have an arrow that will penetrate better and be a little bit stronger, rather than faster. thanks!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

with that said ive used ACC pro hunters now a year and love em, im getting 295fps outta my 440g arrow on my matrix, plenty fast for me. there a good arrow from a US company. easton is a big name and you couldnt go wrong with them. many others too but its your choice now LOL


----------



## Soupcan (Dec 19, 2011)

thats not bad at all! wish i could just get em all!


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

victory vforce 350 in a v3 great arrows


----------



## Mass Bowhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

If price isn't a factor I'd check out Carbon Express Maximas.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

get the best arrow you can afford straightness and spine


----------

